# Indonesian: produced for



## Riveritos

Hello,
When a company manufactures products for another company (i.e. a supermarket sells cookies under its own trademark but the cookies are made by another company), is it possible to use the phrase "_Diproduksi untuk_" to explain that the company A has made the product for the company B?.
Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## stupoh

Yes, I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## henriyo

yeah, diproduksi untuk is a correct sentence...

Cheers,
Henri from pontiac grand prix super chargers


----------



## mel_aja

nothing wrong with it.


----------

